# Knife Storage



## Neofolis (Dec 27, 2020)

Sorry, not sure if this is the right section of the forum, but I didn't see anywhere else that looked more appropriate.

I was wondering if there are any advantages or disadvantages of different types of knife storage and what people are generally using. I'm thinking in terms of a home environment, rather than professional and also my knives would always be kept at home, so I don't have need for a knife roll.

I have looked at knife blocks, but they don't really seem flexible enough. I could see over time buying knives that would fit the block, rather than knives that would get more use. I have seen some universal knife blocks that allow you to put a knife anywhere within the section of the block with vertical bristles separating the knives, but that seems like a recipe for knives scraping against each other.

I looked at knife drawer blocks, which seem a little more flexible with the larger units able to accommodate 7 larger knives and 8 smaller knives. I don't really see any negatives to this solution of than I have limited drawer space and would prefer to not sacrifice an entire drawer to knives.

There are obviously wall mounted magnetic solutions, but I am in rented accommodation, so I don't really want to be attaching things to walls. I think I also read that there are potential issues with damaging knives on magnetic holders.

There are also counter top magnetic options, which would suit me fairly well as I don't have to worry about young children reaching knives, etc., but still the same potential issue with knife damage, not sure if that is actually a thing.

Sorry, if this is not a topic that people give much thought to or care about, but I'd still be interested to here people's thoughts and share their own storage solutions.


----------



## VicWire (Dec 27, 2020)

A magnetic knife stand to put on the counter top seems to me as the solution you're looking for.
A long as you get one with a soft surface (no metals/hard woods) you shouldn't have to worry about damaging your knives.


----------



## Neofolis (Dec 27, 2020)

This is the one I was considering. It's a rather inexpensive offering on Amazon. It has the appearance of Oak, but I assume is a thin laminate, so probably not especially hard.


----------



## ian (Dec 27, 2020)

So, I can't stand countertop mag blocks. Maybe I just have never had a good one, since people here seem happy with them. But there's a fine line. If the mags are too weak, the knives will fall off easily. If the mags are too strong, you'll move the block when you try to take them off, which is dangerous. Sometimes, you can have a mag block where they're both too strong and too weak for your purposes. E.g., an iron clad cleaver will stick to the block like it's recently engaged, while a thin stainless slicer will fall off when you breathe on it. If this happens, you can try to take off the cleaver, have the whole block move and the slicer fall off. Something leather covered can help, since then it's partly friction and not magnets that keeps your knife on, and I guess friction can affect knives more equally. 

I wouldn't worry too much about knife damage from contact with a wooden mag bar. Sometimes you can get tip bends on clad knives if the magnet's too strong, but you can bend them back. Or you can cover a bar with a strong magnet with leather and not worry about it anymore. FWIW, I've attached things to the walls in multiple rentals. But if that's off the table, I'd probably choose the knife drawer block.


----------



## Neofolis (Dec 27, 2020)

I did consider that the magnets may not be strong enough, especially given that this block is only £24.99. I assume, if the magnets are stronger than desired, the knives can be easily removed by sliding them upwards while holding the block in place. There are other alternatives that have glass/clear fronts that cover the knives, so even if the magnets were too weak, there would be no chance of the knives falling off.

I guess there's no law that says I have to put an in-drawer knife block in a drawer, that could stay on a counter top too, but obviously would take up more space.

They also have this universal knife block, which is likely to work with all but the longest blades, although I don't like that the knives are not held in place.


----------



## ian (Dec 27, 2020)

Neofolis said:


> I assume, if the magnets are stronger than desired, the knives can be easily removed by sliding them upwards while holding the block in place.



It's so annoying to do that, though. It makes the whole experience not as sensuous as it should be.  And I bet you'll find yourself in the middle of something time sensitive and reaching for a knife one handed at some point... At least, that was my experience. I used to have this and haaated it. Magnetic Knife Block


----------



## dafox (Dec 27, 2020)

Neofolis said:


> I did consider that the magnets may not be strong enough, especially given that this block is only £24.99. I assume, if the magnets are stronger than desired, the knives can be easily removed by sliding them upwards while holding the block in place. There are other alternatives that have glass/clear fronts that cover the knives, so even if the magnets were too weak, there would be no chance of the knives falling off.
> 
> I guess there's no law that says I have to put an in-drawer knife block in a drawer, that could stay on a counter top too, but obviously would take up more space.
> 
> ...


That's a cleaver knife block, I like it, where did you find it?


----------



## rmrf (Dec 27, 2020)

I have a knife block that looks somewhat like the one posted above by Neofolis. I got it made on etsy. While not the best (they messed up the spacing of the wood slots), it is good enough for me. I previously had some problems (rust) with a classic solid wood knife block and a plastic one from amazon. No problems so far with my new etsy wooden one. 

I'm not really confortable putting knives out in the open. The only free area is near my sink and I'd probably splash it with water. I'm also worried about knocking a knife down and it either cutting me or breaking off the tip. I see lots of people doing it though, so I'm probably just overly cautious.

Edit:
This one led to rust. 

Etsy that I used (Summer 2020)

I found two other etsy producers that would make similar things but were located in europe and were $50 more expensive. I felt like supporting local-ish vendors instead. 
1 2


----------



## Neofolis (Dec 28, 2020)

dafox said:


> That's a cleaver knife block, I like it, where did you find it?


That one is on Amazon UK.


----------



## Jovidah (Dec 28, 2020)

Double check the dimensions on anything you intend to buy; most knife blocks are too short to fit anything over a 210.


----------



## Neofolis (Dec 28, 2020)

Yes, I did think longer knives may be an issue with many that I looked at. That said, I'm generally not a fan of longer knives, but most that I've looked at should be able to handle up to about a 230mm blade.


----------



## dafox (Dec 28, 2020)

Neofolis said:


> Yes, I did think longer knives may be an issue with many that I looked at. That said, I'm generally not a fan of longer knives, but most that I've looked at should be able to handle up to about a 230mm blade.


And a cleaver up to a height of 85mm.


----------



## Neofolis (Dec 28, 2020)

I've just ordered the "cleaver" knife block, as it doesn't seem to have any of the drawbacks of other options. Now I need to get round to making my mind up about it's first occupant.


----------



## landshark (Dec 28, 2020)

I had a custom birds eye maple wood knife block built years ago and also use a magnetic maple wood knife holder


----------



## RevJoe (Dec 28, 2020)

Neofolis said:


> I did consider that the magnets may not be strong enough, especially given that this block is only £24.99. I assume, if the magnets are stronger than desired, the knives can be easily removed by sliding them upwards while holding the block in place. There are other alternatives that have glass/clear fronts that cover the knives, so even if the magnets were too weak, there would be no chance of the knives falling off.
> 
> I guess there's no law that says I have to put an in-drawer knife block in a drawer, that could stay on a counter top too, but obviously would take up more space.
> 
> ...



I was thinking I might be able to make one of these, now my wife might not fancy it.


----------



## AT5760 (Nov 29, 2021)

My $20 storage solution. My knife drawer was starting to get full, so I made this one over the weekend. It’s rough (no table saw), but I now have room for 8 more knives .
Before:




After:


----------



## Delat (Nov 29, 2021)

I have two magnetic blocks and one has fairly strong magnets. The trick when removing a knife is to rotate it away from the edge, i.e. use the spine as the axis of rotation. That easily breaks the magnet’s grip without shifting the block at least for me, and it doesn’t result in any wild motions as the knife suddenly breaks free.

I don’t see how the block could damage a knife, but slightly rough chiseled kanji from one or two of my knives did leave a few light scratches on the block before I realized it was happening and flipped them in the other direction.


----------



## stringer (Nov 29, 2021)

I like the in-drawer block. Mine will hold knives up to 360mm no problem. My wife and I share the space so I only get 3 slots plus a side rider. The rest live on mag strips in the basement. I rotate frequently. Just brought the Watanabe out of hibernation. Still need to oil the handle.


----------



## parbaked (Nov 30, 2021)

This is my drawer with 3 Zwilling racks…


----------



## noj (Jan 1, 2022)

Please share the brand (or where I can get one). I looked on the web for considerable time, and couldn't locate this exact product. Thanks in advance!



stringer said:


> I like the in-drawer block. Mine will hold knives up to 360mm no problem. My wife and I share the space so I only get 3 slots plus a side rider. The rest live on mag strips in the basement. I rotate frequently. Just brought the Watanabe out of hibernation. Still need to oil the handle.


----------



## josemartinlopez (Jan 1, 2022)

Finally found a standing wood magnetic block that fits 300mm knives - Resafy 31cm from Shenzhen


My last post asking for advice on knife storage didn't go over that well, but I may have something better. I just got a prototype 31cm high standing wood magnetic block from Resafy, a small retailer on Amazon with good reviews and seem to manufacture them in Shenzhen, China. Their normal blocks...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com





Hard to find standing knife blocks that hold 240mm knives and have strong enough magnets for this.


----------



## stringer (Jan 1, 2022)

noj said:


> Please share the brand (or where I can get one). I looked on the web for considerable time, and couldn't locate this exact product. Thanks in advance!



I'm sorry. I doubt if you would be able to find the exact one. I bought it many years ago at Bed Bath and Beyond or Williams Sonoma, something like that.


----------



## stringer (Jan 1, 2022)

This one is pretty close






Williams Sonoma In-Drawer 15-Slot Knife Organizer | Williams Sonoma







www.williams-sonoma.com


----------



## LostHighway (Jan 1, 2022)

Have a look at this thread regarding using cork sheets in a drawer. I think soemone has shown a variant on this method but I can't find it right now.


----------



## M1k3 (Jan 1, 2022)

LostHighway said:


> Have a look at this thread regarding using cork sheets in a drawer. I think soemone has shown a variant on this method but I can't find it right now.


I believe @ian did this. Don't remember who suggested it to him.


----------



## ian (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## coxhaus (Jan 2, 2022)

This works for me.


----------



## M1k3 (Jan 2, 2022)

coxhaus said:


> This works for me.
> 
> View attachment 158689


Also helps the knives you know, are of the same brand as the block. Good luck getting a Takeda in one.


----------



## mpier (Jan 2, 2022)

noj said:


> Please share the brand (or where I can get one). I looked on the web for considerable time, and couldn't locate this exact product. Thanks in advance!


I found mine on Amazon


----------



## mpier (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## noj (Jan 2, 2022)

Thanks for the information and replies. I had already located information on Zwilling, Williams Sonoma, Wüsthof, and others. Most say they take 10" knives. The design makes me think the critical distance is from handle to tip, at least for Wa handle. Obviously, that can be significantly longer than cutting edge length. I would be interested in any measurements from the handle-stop on the knife holder to the back end of the knife holder. I ask because I have a few 240 mm blades, which is not only close to whatever is meant by "10" knives" (plus variances based on knife maker and type).


----------



## stringer (Jan 2, 2022)

noj said:


> Thanks for the information and replies. I had already located information on Zwilling, Williams Sonoma, Wüsthof, and others. Most say they take 10" knives. The design makes me think the critical distance is from handle to tip, at least for Wa handle. Obviously, that can be significantly longer than cutting edge length. I would be interested in any measurements from the handle-stop on the knife holder to the back end of the knife holder. I ask because I have a few 240 mm blades, which is not only close to whatever is meant by "10" knives" (plus variances based on knife maker and type).



Mine fits my 14" butcher knife butb the tip bumps the back of the drawer. There's also a 12" chef knife in there that fits comfortably. But I can't tell you the exact brand. It does have a Culinary Institute of America insignia on it and it's made of bamboo if that helps.


----------



## mpier (Jan 2, 2022)

The one I showed you on Amazon fits my 16” slicer with 2”of handle space to spare


----------



## noj (Jan 2, 2022)

Many thanks again. If anyone had data (see previous post for query) for Zwilling, Williams Sonoma, Wüsthof brands, I'd be interested.

PS"
@stringer : I am pretty sure yours was sold by Bed, Bath, and Beyond, but not available now (and couldn't find on ebay or amazon either).

@mpier : Looks quite usable, but I would have to cut it for length and width, and I don't access to have a table saw.


----------



## coxhaus (Jan 2, 2022)

noj said:


> Thanks for the information and replies. I had already located information on Zwilling, Williams Sonoma, Wüsthof, and others. Most say they take 10" knives. The design makes me think the critical distance is from handle to tip, at least for Wa handle. Obviously, that can be significantly longer than cutting edge length. I would be interested in any measurements from the handle-stop on the knife holder to the back end of the knife holder. I ask because I have a few 240 mm blades, which is not only close to whatever is meant by "10" knives" (plus variances based on knife maker and type).


My Wusthof and Henckels knife blocks take 12-inch knives in the top part of the block. I have a picture in this thread above.
Here is another picture.


----------



## ragz (Jan 2, 2022)

They take up more space, but these are what I prefer. They are super flexible!


----------



## Bobby2shots (Jan 3, 2022)

I use the Victorinox organizers. What I like about that specific model is, the slats are adjustable to accomodate different blade widths/honing rods, etc. Other brands I've looked at do not have this flexibility because the slats are glued in a fixed position. I use two of these side-by-side in a single drawer; the 7 knife model and the 15 knife model. The short-knife section accomodates knives with 6" blades, and the long-knife section handles 10+" blades (10-11"). The blades are very well protected, with quick and easy high visibility access to any knife. Very affordable too.


----------



## gcsquared (Jan 3, 2022)

I have these three that I keep in my wardrobe (cos my kitchen ran out of space). I also have a block in the kitchen for knives that are currently in rotation.

The block that you see on the right can also hold cleavers on either side, which I find very helpful because most knife holders cannot hold cleavers. The one at the back holds all my sujis.


----------



## BillHanna (Jan 5, 2022)

gcsquared said:


> The block that you see on the right can also hold cleavers on either side, which I find very helpful because most knife holders cannot hold cleavers.


Where from, friend?


----------



## gcsquared (Jan 5, 2022)

BillHanna said:


> Where from, friend?


I got it from Etsy 4 years ago. It’s a custom job from this vendor called MJ Wood Design Studio. I paid $218 for it. Superb quality. Below is the design sketch she rendered:


----------



## ian (Jan 5, 2022)

stringer said:


> Mine fits my 14" butcher knife butb the tip bumps the back of the drawer. There's also a 12" chef knife in there that fits comfortably. But I can't tell you the exact brand. It does have a Culinary Institute of America insignia on it and it's made of bamboo if that helps.
> View attachment 158715
> 
> 
> View attachment 158716



I love the wood in the HSC handle so much.


----------



## noj (Jan 13, 2022)

I just got a pair of Zwilling in-drawer ones. For what it's worth, the stops are so low, a gyuto isn't blocked from sliding forward. That aspect works if you store the blades edge up, though I wouldn't reach for a knife without a pause and careful look first. Trying edge down, the sound of the edge on that hardwood makes me cringe, maybe it will improve with use. One of my 240mm knives pokes out the top with bolster touching the stop (upside down). The small knife slots are only functional for an under 150mm petty, and pretty much useless if mixed with large blades stored edge-up. The handles are annoyingly close together. If I store blades edge down (so the stop is useless), I guess I could stagger the handles for easier access.


----------



## Bobby2shots (Jan 13, 2022)

noj said:


> I just got a pair of Zwilling in-drawer ones. For what it's worth, the stops are so low, a gyuto isn't blocked from sliding forward. That aspect works if you store the blades edge up, though I wouldn't reach for a knife without a pause and careful look first. Trying edge down, the sound of the edge on that hardwood makes me cringe, maybe it will improve with use. One of my 240mm knives pokes out the top with bolster touching the stop (upside down). The small knife slots are only functional for an under 150mm petty, and pretty much useless if mixed with large blades stored edge-up. The handles are annoyingly close together. If I store blades edge down (so the stop is useless), I guess I could stagger the handles for easier access.



That sounds terrible,,, and dangerous. The Zwilling, as well as many brands who use this same design under a different brand-name, are simply building a poorly thought out design. The Victorinox version is so simple, flexible, and effective. Zero "blade drag", and, the middle slats can be slid individually to provide wider/narrower spacing as required. With the knives properly inserted, you see no blade-edge anywhere, just the spines. Even my old full bolster Zwilling Pro S 10.5" knives do not protrude. The only wood that touches the blade-edge, are the two dowels that hold the rack together.

This picture shows a single 14-knife rack,,,, look at the wide slot in the center, and you can see one of the wood dowels. Any one of those middle slats can slide left or right to create wider slots, or narrower slots. (for example, for a steel or honing rod); only the two outside slats are glued in a fixed position.


----------



## noj (Jan 14, 2022)

Bobby2shots said:


> That sounds terrible,,, and dangerous. The Zwilling, as well as many brands who use this same design under a different brand-name, are simply building a poorly thought out design. The Victorinox version is so simple, flexible, and effective. Zero "blade drag", and, the middle slats can be slid individually to provide wider/narrower spacing as required. With the knives properly inserted, you see no blade-edge anywhere, just the spines. Even my old full bolster Zwilling Pro S 10.5" knives do not protrude. The only wood that touches the blade-edge, are the two dowels that hold the rack together.
> 
> This picture shows a single 14-knife rack,,,, look at the wide slot in the center, and you can see one of the wood dowels. Any one of those middle slats can slide left or right to create wider slots, or narrower slots. (for example, for a steel or honing rod); only the two outside slats are glued in a fixed position.



Victorinox either doesn't make this anymore, or is out of stock. There's one left on ebay, none on amazon. It's hard to tell from the pictures, but it looks like the Victorinox gives more room under the heel because the dowel fits right behind it.

Here's how the Zwilling fits one of mine. Notice the handle above the holder "stop", and the blade tip pokes out above the holder!

Anyone got a solution that's still available, and known to work with a knives like this?


----------



## noj (Jan 14, 2022)

Just shipped my Zwilling back.


----------



## Bobby2shots (Jan 14, 2022)

noj said:


> Victorinox either doesn't make this anymore, or is out of stock. There's one left on ebay, none on amazon. It's hard to tell from the pictures, but it looks like the Victorinox gives more room under the heel because the dowel fits right behind it.
> 
> Here's how the Zwilling fits one of mine. Notice the handle above the holder "stop", and the blade tip pokes out above the holder!
> 
> Anyone got a solution that's still available, and known to work with a knives like this?



The Victorinox knife rack that I linked to above, is still available, but you'll have to look around to find it. I found a bunch of them at Cookstore.ca and a few other places, but they weren't easy to find. There are also other Victorinox versions that I really do not like. I'll take a look around, and if I find one I'll post the link here.

Here's Cookstore.ca link. They have the 14 knife and the 7 knife racks. This is Canadian dollar pricing, and by far the best price I've found for those racks. Unfortunately, they're on back-order at the moment,,,









Victorinox - 14-Slot In-Drawer Cutlery Tray - 7.7065.96


Store your knives safely with this cutlery tray from Victorinox Swiss Army. Made from hardwood, it is durable and long lasting. This in-drawer tray saves counter space and fits inside most drawers easily. It holds up to 14 knives and safely stores them while protecting their edges. Able to hold...




www.cookstore.ca





Here's another;









14-Slot In-Drawer Knife Tray


Keep your knife collection organized, protected, and out-of-reach from little hands with a drawer organizer like this hardwood cutlery tray from Victorinox.




www.maisoncookware.com


----------



## noj (Jan 15, 2022)

Thank you for the links. One thing that may help me understand how the product is working with your knives is a measurement 'h' depicted in the attached diagram. For additional clarity, the measurement is from the blade's heel to the near side of the handle.

In my Zwilling, I had one knife with h = 26 mm that sort of worked, but my Gyuto(s) have h = 30 mm and larger. The larger (30 mm) distance h caused the handle to miss the stop on the holder.

If you could measure 'h' on a couple of your larger knives, that would help me understand how well it may work with mine.

Another helpful piece is the number of dowel(s) that touch the blade edge when inserted. I can't tell from your picture or product information in the links.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bobby2shots (Jan 15, 2022)

Hi noj,

Measuring "h" was not a simple matter. The knives vary widely from one model to another; for example; my 10" bread knives measure "zero", while my tallest knife is an old 10" Zwilling Pro S chef knife with full bolster, and that knife measures roughly 1" at "h",,, but, because of the western-handle grip contours, it varies quite a bit. That said, none of that should matter, and here's why;

As it turns out, there are three dowels that hold the knife-rack's slats together. No.1 dowel is roughly an inch from the front of the rack,,, No2 is located in the middle, about an inch behind the riser for the second tier of the rack, and, No3 is at an inch or so from the very back of the rack. So what does that mean??? well, it means that the long knives' edges only contact a single dowel at the tip of the knife (No3),,, and the back of the knife, specifically the bottom of the handle, rests directly on the top surface of the rack. The choil of those longer knives sits *in front of* the middle dowel (No2). Using your diagram as a reference, the middle dowel (No2) is located where your drawing shows the letter "h". When your longer knives are inserted, the knife is basically hanging in thin air between those two points of suspension (handle and tip). When you consider that the dowels are round, the tip contact point is virtually non-existant. If your knife's balance point is behind the choil (handle-heavy bias),,, the tip of the blade probably doesn't even touch a dowel because the knife's handle will rest flat on the top surface of the rack, supporting the full weight of the knife. It's a simple, yet genius design.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 15, 2022)

In my little Brooklyn kitchen—the knife block is home to Wustofs and Sabs; no usable wall area for a rack, I just stuff favored knives into a drawer with a cup of water for humidity—not storing works of art so this works fine, I just make sure edges are well protected. Unused knives kept in the bedroom. I really prefer not to keep knives out in the open on display, less chance for them to be used by someone else.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 15, 2022)

ian said:


> View attachment 158664


Very clever usage of cork sheets!


----------



## noj (Jan 15, 2022)

Bobby2shots said:


> Hi noj,



Thank you for taking the time to write up all that information. I suspected the dowels were placed like that. It does leave me wondering what measurement (on the knife and/or holder) will determine whether the heel pokes out the bottom of the holder. Almost none of my knives have handle-heavy bias.


----------



## Bobby2shots (Jan 15, 2022)

noj said:


> Thank you for taking the time to write up all that information. I suspected the dowels were placed like that. It does leave me wondering what measurement (on the knife and/or holder) will determine whether the heel pokes out the bottom of the holder. Almost none of my knives have handle-heavy bias.



Worst case scenario, a very tall knife would end up with the heel touching the drawer bottom. A lot will depend on your knife-handle design. If we're talking Wa handles, chances are that the blade heel will touch if the height ("H" in your diagram) exceeds 1". I just measured it behind the middle dowel. In front of the dowel, the height matters less because there's a curve/slope that raises the ferule contact point at the front of the support-slat. The farther ahead you push the knife, the higher that ferule climbs the slope. (and, simultaneously raises the heel)

There's a bit more to it than that because you have to take into account blade curvature, tip location relative to the handle centerline, bolsters, etc., so it'll will vary with different knife designs, but for the most part, this rack is very flexible.

With very tall knives, such as a wa-handled Santoku or Nakiri, Usuba,, or a cleaver, I simply leave a space between the side of the rack and the side of the drawer, and slip a blade-protection sleeve on the knife.

If that still doesn't work, and a blade touches bottom, put a cork or cardboard sheet under the rack. Even a narrow strip accross the front and back will raise the rack "just enough" for your needs.


----------



## PeterL (Jan 16, 2022)

Thanks to this thread I ended up adding another rack to the drawer and it is one of the best knife related purchases I have made in a while. Before I just had the Wusthof rack (beech rack on the right) with my beaters in it and boxes which I would grab knives from. This just ended up with me using the same couple knives over and over again until I rotated the order of the boxes. Also started to feel very cluttered. 






I live in the UK so bought this rack from John Lewis (oak rack on the left): John Lewis & Partners Oak Wood In-Drawer Empty Knife Block, Natural. Ended up seeming very well made and felt much more substantial than the Wusthof. Main reason I went for this over others was a much higher height of the curvatures and also longer so can fit full sized 240s. The only knives that are too tall and where handles sit a significant distance away from the backmost curvature are the Yanick (57mm at heel) and the Dalman HSS1 (58mm at heel). They both still don't seem to move though when moving the drawer. They're both very thin behind the edge and it feels like they're gripping the little slats at the bottom. 



Bobby2shots said:


> With very tall knives, such as a wa-handled Santoku or Nakiri, Usuba,, or a cleaver, I simply leave a space between the side of the rack and the side of the drawer, and slip a blade-protection sleeve on the knife.



For a different reason this is what I do with my suji because it is slightly too long for either of my racks.


----------



## Bobby2shots (Jan 16, 2022)

PeterL said:


> Thanks to this thread I ended up adding another rack to the drawer and it is one of the best knife related purchases I have made in a while. Before I just had the Wusthof rack (beech rack on the right) with my beaters in it and boxes which I would grab knives from. This just ended up with me using the same couple knives over and over again until I rotated the order of the boxes. Also started to feel very cluttered.
> 
> View attachment 160871
> 
> ...


Very nice. Everything is well protected and quickly accessible. FWIW, you also have a potential space between the two racks.

Another thing you can do with this type of rack is using them on a counter-top, by placing them parallel to the back-splash. That works well with the narrower version, and takes up very little counter space, plus the most frequently used knives are right there in front of you. The smaller 7-knife rack is just over 4" wide, and can hold 3 long knives and four 6" (or less) knives. More than enough for the average home user. (10" bread, 8" chef, 10" slicer/carver,,,plus a 6" petty, 6" boning, 6" chef, and various paring knives on the short-knife portion of the rack.


----------



## btbyrd (Jan 18, 2022)

I have the original 360 Knife block. While I like it a lot, it has a couple of issues. The storage faces of the block are 9" tall, so 240s and above are right out. The sides can really only store one non-paring/petty knife on each face, and the magnets on each side are arranged in a way that makes storing multiple smaller knives challenging. Here's a diagram of the design:






Because the magnets are arranged in a "T" with a row of three on the top and three down the middle, short knives like paring knives are attracted to the middle column where the extra magnets are. Here's a video of mine, and you can see the issue when I spin it super hard and the two petties kind of attack each other. Apologies that it's in portrait mode; I'm a monster.





Your browser is not able to display this video.





The original model is also quite expensive, and the value proposition of a $320 knife block that can only hold six or seven knives isn't great. But the 360KB folks recently came out with an XL version called the 360KB MAX that fixes these issues and consequently can store many more knives (since putting multiple knives per side is actually feasible). They also added a few slots on the top, including one that's wide enough to house a CCK cleaver. The MAX is also slightly cheaper than the original because it has simpler construction. So the value proposition is significantly higher, though the block is still kind of spendy. Here's a diagram of the MAX.






The magnet placement on this model makes more sense, and the storage faces on the block are slightly wider, so you should be able to store multiple knives per face, like a petty and a bunka for example. Because it's taller you might have issues fitting it under a counter, but mine lives on a butcher block so that's not really a concern for me. Here's a quick video showing both of them in action:



I wish I could snap my fingers and turn my original 360 block into the MAX, but I can't. These things are built like freaking tanks, so they're somewhat awkward to ship, so selling mine to finance an upgrade isn't an easy option. But I like the product an awful lot. They're made by hand by a small company with super customer service. I highly recommend them. And though you can find them on Amazon, just buy direct.


----------



## Midsummer (Jan 24, 2022)

DitmasPork said:


> In my little Brooklyn kitchen—the knife block is home to Wustofs and Sabs; no usable wall area for a rack, I just stuff favored knives into a drawer with a cup of water for humidity—not storing works of art so this works fine, I just make sure edges are well protected. Unused knives kept in the bedroom. I really prefer not to keep knives out in the open on display, less chance for them to be used by someone else.
> View attachment 160724



“A cup of water for humidity” -

You would never want to have any more humidity than we see here in Florida. I would think the steel would not like the humidity; but perhaps the handles.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 24, 2022)

Midsummer said:


> “A cup of water for humidity” -
> 
> You would never want to have any more humidity than we see here in Florida. I would think the steel would not like the humidity; but perhaps the handles.



NYC winter's are brutal with the dry air—I've had an ebony handle crack from just one winter—the little cup of water evaporates quickly. Whereas, when I'm in Hawaii visiting family, my knives will sometimes rust after a half hour sitting on the kitchen counter.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 24, 2022)

Genius. Self sharpening knife block! Time to sell those stones.


----------



## Tea_Hills (Mar 1, 2022)

Sad part is someone would buy this.


----------



## Philip Yu (Mar 1, 2022)

Thinking about clearing out the rest of the cabinet.


----------



## hmh (Mar 1, 2022)

This one that Knifewear sells is quite nice but a bit pricey: Sticks and Boards Knife Block


----------



## btbyrd (Mar 1, 2022)

You can find a bunch of blocks built like that on Etsy. They range a lot in price as well as material quality. CKToGo also sells one of the walnut Etsy ones from Jones Cutting Boards.


----------



## superworrier (Mar 1, 2022)

I have the Jones walnut one. It looks nice but the slots are too close to each other, so it's kind of a pain and not really feasible to use all the slots unless all you have are petties. I was only using every other slot before, but now I just use 2/3 of them, but I still need to be careful putting the knife in or the blade can dig into the handle of the adjacent one.


----------



## Ggmerino (Mar 1, 2022)

Recommend this one: Wusthoff megablock
Listing indicates all the slot sizes which is super helpful.
Plenty of space and fits my 240mm, 270mm and my large nakiri/chuka. I like the angle and fits under my shelves.
Went away from magnetized and “open” blocks due to kids and cats and magnetized knives


----------



## brimmergj (Mar 1, 2022)

I've had good luck with these ones from Amazon. Pretty cheap and do a good job keeping the knives in place. I took both of them apart and put some foam shelf liner material on the bottom so the blades aren't hitting the plastic. Fits my Kisuke 240 with room to spare.

Holder block


----------



## Bensonhai (Mar 2, 2022)

Available on Amazon... Let them shine


----------



## Michi (Mar 13, 2022)

Nice way to store knives. Total flexibility, simple, and cheap.









Flexibler Messerblock Eiche, Klein | Manufactum


Korpus Eichenholz geölt. Spieße Birkenholz unbehandelt. Boden Zedernholz unbehandelt. Hergestellt in Deutschland. Lieferung ohne Messer. Klein. Breite 25 cm, Tiefe 9 cm, Höhe 21,5 ... - Flexibler Messerblock Eiche bei Manufactum




de.manufactum.com


----------



## Perverockstar (Mar 14, 2022)

Wall mounted magnetic blocks do not need drilling. Use 3M Dual Lock  .


----------



## BillHanna (Mar 23, 2022)

Anyone use a toolbox?

hip roof style, or otherwise


----------



## Perverockstar (Mar 23, 2022)

BillHanna said:


> Anyone use a toolbox?
> 
> hip roof style, or otherwise


I have worked with chefs using a toolboxes for all their stuff. Even with Plano boxes.

I'm gonna try with a drumsticks case  .


----------



## sumis (Mar 24, 2022)

Perverockstar said:


> Wall mounted magnetic blocks do not need drilling. Use 3M Dual Lock  .



this! 

try to rip it from the wall and the wall will come with it. there are quite a few variants though: different strengths, heights and forms of adhesive. 

i've used the stuff a lot for guitar pedal boards .

.


----------



## Perverockstar (Mar 24, 2022)

sumis said:


> this!
> 
> try to rip it from the wall and the wall will come with it. there are quite a few variants though: different strengths, heights and forms of adhesive.
> 
> ...


Hahahhahhaa same, my guitar pedalboard and pedals love that stuff  . It is nice to meet another guitar geek around this place.


----------



## sumis (Mar 24, 2022)

Perverockstar said:


> Hahahhahhaa same, my guitar pedalboard and pedals love that stuff  . It is nice to meet another guitar geek around this place.



and swedish!

.


----------



## Perverockstar (Mar 25, 2022)

sumis said:


> and swedish!
> 
> .


Well, I'm Mexican but I live in Sweden  . If any day you are close to Stockholm and want really authentic Mexican food, let me know.


----------



## MowgFace (Jun 14, 2022)

I need to figure something out. They’re starting to take over


















This doesn’t include around 20 knives that live in the cars or camping gear.


----------



## cooktocut (Jul 29, 2022)

Nearing completion of my cleaver storage


----------



## tostadas (Jul 29, 2022)

cooktocut said:


> Nearing completion of my cleaver storage View attachment 190689


Ooh, I'm interested in how this works


----------



## cooktocut (Jul 29, 2022)

Spine down, edge facing up and angled towards the board. Board is a large live edge piece. Two per cleaver, each has 3 magnets.


----------



## superworrier (Jul 29, 2022)

superworrier said:


> I have the Jones walnut one. It looks nice but the slots are too close to each other, so it's kind of a pain and not really feasible to use all the slots unless all you have are petties. I was only using every other slot before, but now I just use 2/3 of them, but I still need to be careful putting the knife in or the blade can dig into the handle of the adjacent one.


The Knifewear one does not have this problem


----------



## DrD23 (Jul 29, 2022)

Perverockstar said:


> Wall mounted magnetic blocks do not need drilling. Use 3M Dual Lock  .


Im looking for a 3M tape to use to hang mine, but one that wont damage the wall / tile when removing. I am moving sometime soon and have a new magnetic strip id like to put up on my tile backsplash, but dont want to damage my tile when i go to remove it. Any rec’s?


----------



## stringer (Jul 29, 2022)

DrD23 said:


> Im looking for a 3M tape to use to hang mine, but one that wont damage the wall / tile when removing. I am moving sometime soon and have a new magnetic strip id like to put up on my tile backsplash, but dont want to damage my tile when i go to remove it. Any rec’s?


I have used gorilla glue double sided mounting tape for a few projects at work recently. I can't guarantee that it won't wreck your backsplash but I doubt it would. And I'm using it to hold some pretty large menu boards over a bunch of hot and steamy commercial coffee equipment. So it can hold some weight and maintain it's strength in a kitchen environment. I've pulled the menu boards down and replaced them a few times. The tape is stuck to some painted wooden shelves and hasn't damaged the finish yet.


----------



## DrD23 (Jul 29, 2022)

stringer said:


> I have used gorilla glue double sided mounting tape for a few projects at work recently. I can't guarantee that it won't wreck your backsplash but I doubt it would. And I'm using it to hold some pretty large menu boards over a bunch of hot and steamy commercial coffee equipment. So it can hold some weight and maintain it's strength in a kitchen environment. I've pulled the menu boards down and replaced them a few times. The tape is stuck to some painted wooden shelves and hasn't damaged the finish yet.


Thanks! saw that one during my quick amazon search. Ill give it a try


----------



## cooktocut (Jul 30, 2022)

All done!! Now I just need some more cleavers


----------



## Delat (Jul 30, 2022)

cooktocut said:


> All done!! Now I just need some more cleavers View attachment 190875
> View attachment 190876
> View attachment 190877
> View attachment 190878


That is one gorgeous plank of wood!


----------



## cooktocut (Jul 30, 2022)

Delat said:


> That is one gorgeous plank of wood!


Thank you!! Yeah it’s a bit extra for cleaver storage, but then again I tend to think that Chinese cleavers can be a bit “extra” too, so it seems fitting.

It’s flamewood, btw


----------



## birdsfan (Jul 30, 2022)

cooktocut said:


> All done!! Now I just need some more cleavers



Very nicely done!


----------



## bahamaroot (Jul 30, 2022)

cooktocut said:


> All done!! Now I just need some more cleavers View attachment 190875
> View attachment 190876
> View attachment 190877
> View attachment 190878


You win, thread closed.....


----------



## Ericfg (Aug 1, 2022)

BillHanna said:


> Anyone use a toolbox?
> 
> hip roof style, or otherwise


Sure do. Flat, slim fit box bought from Sears last Century. They called it a "truck box", I guess for tools or whatnot and sized to fit under a vehicle seat. Holds a dozen or so of my daily tools and other misc stuff.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Aug 1, 2022)

When first started working in kitchens used a Sears metal tool box. Airbrushed a wave on it.


----------



## Hockey3081 (Aug 16, 2022)

We just moved and the new space isn’t ideal for my magnetic rack. As this won’t be a permanent home, wanted to thank the crew here for suggesting this knife block* purchased from Jones Cutting Boards. 

*The rest of my knives are currently in a Vault (Pelican) case.


----------



## DitmasPork (Nov 4, 2022)




----------

